# Equa- Flex



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

The test drive tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't forget to give full details!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

cool. Did you do the axle flip trick??? I think I read with the equi-flex the trailer would sit too low?? Am I correct? Oh, and let us know how it rides. I love the zerk fitting on the shackles and pivot, looks well made.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

No the 31RQS comes with the springs on top!!! Again no change in height, as you can see the unit is longer but they give you longer shackel plates !!! The zerk fitting and bronze bushing was a up-grade kit for $46.00 more well worth it to get rid of the plactic bushing ,you don't have to up-grade you can use your old bolts if you want !!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Zerk who what?







shackle? shackle plate? bronze bushing?







ohhh, I get it, it's a secret male Outback language!


----------



## schellshock (Aug 2, 2005)

Is there any current news on your first trip with the Equa-Flex?

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

schellshock said:


> Is there any current news on your first trip with the Equa-Flex?
> 
> Thanks, Jim


Yes there is less bouncing of the trailer over bridges and overpasses and railroad tracks the trailer is more stable over bumps less of that side to side motion coming over a bump !!!! I'm happy with them!!!!!! Was going to install shocks!!!!! Don't think I need to now!!!! This trip was 200 miles one way and 200 miles back on Ohio freeways and side roads I think its a great improvement for the money!!!!!! The Rip


----------

